# My Sisi is looking for a perfect forever home...



## ThatsMySimi (Dec 23, 2007)

Sisi is what we assume is a Mini Rex. Her age is umknown, and to be 100% honest, I didn't have any plans on rehoming her when I first took her in. She's been to atleast 4 homes now, and as much as it hurts me, my home just is not the best possible place for her. 
I'm hoping someone here on the forum can help me find her a home. She doesn't need to go close, but I'd love for someone that come here on the forum to get her. She has had a rough life, but 3 rabbits, is just to much for me. 
She's friendly, but did have some cage issues once upon a time, and still does from time to time. She's very loving, and was the rabbit that made the 4 year old I watch fall in love with rabbits. I'd love nothing more than to keep her, but as I said, I just can't handle it.
She'd do better in a home where she could be spayed (I cannot find a vet around here who will do it.) And where she could be the only rabbit, maybe... Or bonded. She could be litter trained, and I tried once, but didn't have the time to keep it up.
I'm not going to accept any money for her, and am willing to drive a bit, if needed. I don't have a proper cage for her to go in (right now she's in a wire bottom cage with hay on the wire). She's being kept outdoors in our horse barn right now, so an outdoor home with a good cage would be fine, I'm sure she wouldn't mind.

I do hope there is someone here who can help... I feel so bad for her right now. She gets zero time out of her cage, and I only have a chance to "visit" her once in a bit... Please, any help I can get would be perfect!
Here she is.





















Please, if you think you can help, or know of someone who can, post here, or PM me. Or both.



Thank you for reading.

Shay, Ash, Simi, and Sisi


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart just broke. I have always wanted a black mini-rex and would love to get her but as you know, I can't have anymore right now. 

I sure hope you find her a great home. She looks absolutely precious!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2007)

Sisi is a beautiful girl! She's the first black rex I'd ever seen and I've since become smitten with black mini rexes. I know this isn't helpful, but I also wish I could adopt her. Rory will be getting a girlfriend, but we just don't have the space until June (if we move to a bigger apartment) or another year and a half if we don't move. Plus I don't know how hard it is to get bunnies across borders.

Good luck with finding her a new home! She is such a lovely baby.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 24, 2007)

Sisi is so beautiful. The look on her face (pictures 1 and 3) make me wanna reach out and snuggle with her. ... sigh...

We've got one family rex bun, a sanctuary dwarf rex, and over 20 others (with fosters) in our care including two disabled/special needs' family sweethearts who require daily butt baths. With the disabled girls, I wash 2 loads of soiled rugs every day if I'm unable to express their bladder/s.
My heart is just aching as I look at Sisi's beautiful face and think of her future.

I dearly hope she'll transition to a forever home that will love her as much as I do *right now* just by seeing her photos !! 

:inlove: Please put about a million kisses on her forehead from SRR Julie. Sending hugs,


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 24, 2007)

What a pretty girl!

I was really hoping the issues would resolve and that you didn't have to rehome her =[ But now, all I hope is that someone could take her <3

If it helps, flying within the country: On WestJet, it's costs $50 to fly a rabbit (accompanied with someone) to fly anywhere, and the rabbit could be in a soft sided carried that fits under the seat.

With a regular hardened rabbit carrier, my estimate was $67.84, and that was with the rabbit flying solo.

I hope you find a home for her!

-April


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all.



My sister was quite upset when she figured out I posted this. I guess she wants to keep her - but putside, in the barn


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope you find Sisi a wonderful home  I hope someone can help you. This place is pretty great at that. Hopefully also people on here might be able to point you in the direction of anyone else that might be able to help.

Good luck Shay!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 30, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was quite upset when she figured out I posted this. I guess she wants to keep her - but putside, in the barn



hi shay!

how old is your sister? do you think she would be responsible enough to take care of sisi if she was to keep her? just wondering. i mean, maybe i've got this all wrong and the whole problem is it's too many animals in one house. of course if she is like 5 or something, please disregard this whole message and pretend i was never here 

good luck!!!!!

tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

Can your sister afford to have Sisi spayed? She really needs a spay....uterian cancer would be a horrible thing to suffer through :?.


----------

